
Idris 2 - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRq2NgeFcO0
======
tosh
repository (published a few days before this talk at Curry-On 2019):
[https://github.com/edwinb/Idris2](https://github.com/edwinb/Idris2)

